# Healing Naturally By Bee . co m



## problemgirl (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there. I wanted to share I have really bad ibs! I'm starting healingnaturallybybee. c om - her health program.I'm finishing purchasing the supplements I Need online today.


----------



## problemgirl (Jan 22, 2010)

problemgirl said:


> Hi there. I wanted to share I have really bad ibs! I'm starting healingnaturallybybee. c om - her health program.I'm finishing purchasing the supplements I Need online today.


actually now purchasing about 14 days as I Need new debit card!


----------

